# want tree trunk legs



## Sledge (Aug 14, 2015)

My training has always centered around conjugate (Westside) strength training. Lately I've been trying to steer it more towards mass building/strength. Been having trouble adding mass to my quads. For my accessory work, ill do various deadlifts, front squats, narrow stance squats, stuff like that. Usually 6-10 reps.  Im a 500+ squater, but I just can't seem to get the quads bigger. I've tried 5x5 squats. With the amount of squatting I do, I feel my legs should be bigger. Any suggestions for quad building exercises?


----------



## Dex (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn, sounds like they should be big. I'm a 100+ squatter and have tree branch legs.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 14, 2015)

What about the leg press and hack squats?

Didn't Yates say that his legs got more size from them instead of standard squats, or am I mistaken?

Do you do any lunges or anything?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 14, 2015)

I squat 6-hunge and look like Grimace. Don't know what to tell ya....


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 14, 2015)

Lmfao there's a guy kinda like that at my gym.


----------



## Azog (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you feel your quads when squatting? Get a pump/burn? 

Some people don't get a lot of leg development from squats. I'm one of them. I used to have a 500+ squat when I had pencil quads and weighed 200 or less. Hacks, Smith and Bulgarian split squats all give me more growth. Leg extensions and leg press have their place, too.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 14, 2015)

When I squat I feel no quad burn. It's all hams and glutes. Thinking about pre exhausting my quads with extensions before squatting.


----------



## snake (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm fine in quad department and all I do is squats. Ever try a slant board? Those may get your quads burning.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm with ya dude. I have naturally long, skinny legs. My legs get stronger and harder and they get a nice pump, but those bastards don't grow much. Genetics I guess.


----------



## baitslinger (Aug 14, 2015)

I like Front Squats in the Smith machine. I try keep an upright spine and this puts emphasis on the quads. I pre exhaust with leg extensions and leg presses. I also pump the daylights out of my quads with blood flow restriction bands and supersets of extensions, leg presses, and lunges. I feel the quads burn. With regular squats, I don't get that. I get bigger glutes and a stronger lower back, which isn't what I'm after.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the advises. I'm going to try preexhausting my quads with extensions. Also going to throw in some hack squats. Snake, do you mean a slanted board under my heels? Never tried that.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't know what's wrong with me, but I can't figure out how to do hack squats to save my life. The bar just comes up and hits the back of my thigh. I can't keep my torso upright enough to clear my ass. Should I try them off blocks first?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sledge said:


> When I squat I feel no quad burn. It's all hams and glutes. Thinking about pre exhausting my quads with extensions before squatting.



Try a high bar Olympic style squat or front squats


----------



## Sledge (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for the vid. That's the one I watched when I was trying to figure it out. I can't get vertical enough. If I try to straighten my torso, I wanna fall backwards. I like front squats. Gonna try those and some lunges. Maybe ill try the hack squats again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2015)

Oly squat with a heel
Barbell hack squat
Bulgarian split squat
Synthol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 18, 2015)

Lmao synthol.

Maybe your hips and legs are too tight, how much do you stretch before you lift?

Idk I'm just throwing out suggestions


----------

